# Success in deterring woodpeckers?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You could try the three S's. :wink:


----------



## Woz (Jul 7, 2009)

Pray tell, what are the three S's in regards to woodpeckers?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Shoot it, shovel, and shut up. :laughing:


----------



## Woz (Jul 7, 2009)

I think our developement would shoot us! If wqe were in the country, maybe. Suburbs...not gonna happen.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Woodpeckers are pecking for a reason. They hear insect activity in whatever they're going after. Have you inspected the wood to see if there is any insect evidence.
My brother just had to replace his fascia boards because woodpeckers were going after bees that borrowed in it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Woodpeckers are pecking for a reason. They hear insect activity in whatever they're going after. Have you inspected the wood to see if there is any insect evidence.

I agree:yes:


----------

